# XẢ HÀNG LOA KÉO DI ĐỘNG TEMEISHENG ED-1522



## HNA TT (24 Tháng ba 2020)

Hà Nguyễn Audio – chuyên cung cấp các loại loa vali kéo, loa kẹo kéo, loa di động chính hãng với giá tốt nhất thị trường . Khi đến với Hà Nguyễn Audio các bạn sẽ được đội ngũ nhân viên kỹ thuật nhiều năm kinh nghiệm tư vấn nhiệt tình, giúp quý khách có thể lựa chọn cho mình những bộ loa kéo, những dàn âm thanh vừa lòng nhất. Hôm nay Hà Nguyễn Audio xin giới thiệu đến mọi ngừi một sản phẩm của thương hiệu Temeisheng  
Temeisheng ED 1522 là một dòng sản phẩm cao cấp của TEMEISHENG. Thừa hưởng truyền thống thiết kế cổ điển không bao giờ lỗi thời trên các dòng loa kéo .  Vỏ gỗ bao phủ xung quanh với mặt lưới kim loại ở phía trước được gia công cách điệu khá đẹp mắt. ED-1522 hứa hẹn sẽ là sản phẩm tuyệt vời dành cho bạn 

*THÔNG SỐ KỸ THUẬT ED 1522*
    + Công suất : 500W
    + Bass : 40cm 
    + TWS : Có 
    + Kết nối : Bluetooth , USB , Thẻ nhớ …
    + Cân nặng : 33 kg 
    + Bảo hành kĩ thuật : 12 tháng 

- Chế độ EQ cho phép điều chỉnh Equalizer ở hai mức độ trầm và cao, tùy gu thưởng thức của người dùng mà có thể tùy chỉnh theo ý thích. Nếu sở hữu một cặp có thể dùng tính năng TWS để đấu 2 loa mà không cần sử dụng dây.
_>> Mọi thắc mắc vui lòng liên hệ trực tiếp để được tư vấn chi tiết và hưởng những ưu đãi sớm nhất _

*ĐẶC BIỆT: HỖ TRỢ TRẢ GÓP KHÔNG LÃI SUẤT VỚI NHIỀU ƯU ĐÃI*
- Hỗ trợ trả góp qua thẻ tín dụng
- Hỗ trợ trả góp thủ tục nhanh gọn qua CMND, BLX, Hộ Khẩu.
*SHOWROOM: *202/15/6 Phạm Văn Hai, Phường 5, Quận Tân Bình, HCM
- Thời gan làm việc: Từ T2 đến T7 (08h00 – 21h00) – CN (09h00 – 18h)
- Hotline: 0938.002.550 – 0938.002.553 (SMS, zalo, viber,….) 
- Hỗ trợ kỹ thuật: 0909.67.77.62.


----------

